# Quando la "Famiglia e' Unita



## Mari' (29 Giugno 2011)

*Bologna, pressing del ministro Sacconi: “Voleva sua cognata presidente di quartiere”

**Una guerriglia all'interno ai berluscones per l'unico quartiere (Santo  Stefano) che il Pdl è riuscito a strappare. Ilaria Giorgetti non gradita  perché parente del ministro del Welfare. Che replica: "O la votate o  col partito avete chiuso". Ma non l'hanno votata. E ora si prospettano  elezioni anticipate che costeranno al Comune altri 100 mila eruo*

Se il *Popolo della libertà* di Parma piange, visti gli  scandali che travolgono il sindaco, quello di Bologna non ride. Così  ancora ieri sera nell’unico quartiere conquistato dal centrodestra in  città alle ultime elezioni comunali, il consiglio circoscrizionale non è  riuscito a eleggere il proprio presidente.

Non sono bastate neppure le pressioni giunte da Roma. A votare contro la candidata capolista, designata dal partito, *Ilaria Giorgetti* –cognata del ministro del Welfare,* Maurizio Sacconi *–  sono stati tre consiglieri di quartiere del Pdl: Giuseppe Mioni (da  sempre contrario alla Giorgetti, e che già prima delle elezioni si  auto-candidò a presidente), ma soprattutto *Mario De Dominicis* e *Marco Alcione*, della “corrente” del consigliere comunale *Lorenzo Tomassini*, il quale, sin dai primi giorni del dopo-elezioni, sta facendo pagare ai vertici del Pdl bolognese il fatto di essere stato *escluso da tutte le cariche disponibili *in consiglio comunale.


Intanto al quartiere siamo al secondo tentativo per  l’elezione. Se alla prossima seduta, entro dieci giorni, i consiglieri  Pdl non convergeranno sulla Giorgetti o su un altro nome, i cittadini  del Santo Stefano saranno chiamati *a elezioni anticipate*.

Continua:
http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...a-sua-cognata-presidente-di-quartiere/131234/


*Ilaria Giorgetti* la sorella di *Enrica Giorgetti-Sacconi* ...

http://iltafano.typepad.com/il_tafa...anti-allo-sbaraglio-o-cè-qualcosa-in-più.html


http://politica.liquida.it/enrica-giorgetti/


Questa nostra classe politica e' il peggior virus mortale che ci poteva capitare ... la vergogna non sanno manco cosa e'. :bleah:


----------



## aristocat (29 Giugno 2011)

Non conosco il cursus honorum della Giorgetti nè di tutti gli altri nomi in lizza.

Però. Mi fa specie che a una persona, magari brava, non lo so, debbano essere chiuse delle porte solo perchè è parente stretta di un "alto papavero".
Questo è un pregiudizio e non è con questo criterio che si governa o si scelgono le élites al potere :blank:

ari


----------



## aristocat (29 Giugno 2011)

Tomassini & Co., avessero detto: "La Giorgetti no perchè è incapace, ha fatto questo, questo, questo, ed è stato tutto un fallimento", avrei capito e appoggiato.

Così invece la loro presa di posizione ottusa si preannuncia come un boomerang in termini di consenso e credibilità. Povero quartiere S. Stefano, uno dei più belli della città.


----------



## Mari' (29 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Tomassini & Co., avessero detto: "La Giorgetti no perchè è incapace, ha fatto questo, questo, questo, ed è stato tutto un fallimento", avrei capito e appoggiato.
> 
> Così invece la loro presa di posizione ottusa si preannuncia come un boomerang in termini di consenso e credibilità. Povero quartiere S. Stefano, uno dei più belli della città.



Ari ma ti sembra corretto che un ministro dica: * "O la votate o col partito avete chiuso"*?


Possibile che quelli/e bravi sono sempre imparentati con i grossi papaveri? ... e gli altri sono figli di un Dio minore?


----------



## Sterminator (29 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Non conosco il cursus honorum della Giorgetti nè di tutti gli altri nomi in lizza.
> 
> Però. Mi fa specie che a una persona, magari brava, non lo so, debbano essere chiuse delle porte solo perchè è parente stretta di un "alto papavero".
> *Questo è un pregiudizio e non è con questo criterio che si governa o si scelgono le élites al potere* :blank:
> ...


E' un falso problema....

La Stellazza (Gelmini) fu cacciata a pedate proprio dai suoi del partito, dal comune di Desenzano Del Garda per manifesta incapacita'...

s'e' visto come le hanno tarpato le ali e macchiato il curriculum..

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

so' marci...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (29 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' un falso problema....
> 
> La Stellazza (Gelmini) fu cacciata a pedate proprio dai suoi del partito, dal comune di Desenzano Del Garda per manifesta incapacita'...
> 
> ...


Infatti, quello del legame di parentela è un falso problema, un pretesto.
Di sicuro non vogliono dire il vero motivo per cui lei non è gradita in quell'ambiente politico. 
Ilaria Giorgetti è un'incapace patentata? Lo dicano. Come hanno fatto quelli di Desenzano con la Gelmini. Questo pudore nel parlare mi fa sorridere...


----------



## Sterminator (29 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Infatti, quello del legame di parentela è un falso problema, un pretesto.
> Di sicuro non vogliono dire il vero motivo per cui lei non è gradita in quell'ambiente politico.
> Ilaria Giorgetti è un'incapace patentata? Lo dicano. Come hanno fatto quelli di Desenzano con la Gelmini. Questo pudore nel parlare mi fa sorridere...


Si' ma tante seghe mentali da parte nostra (popolo) secondo me so' tempo perso...

se te vali qualcosa dimostralo con i tuoi mezzi ed il PRIVATO ti accogliera' a braccia aperte....chissa' quante aziende mo' che hanno conosciuto la sua esistenza se la contenderanno a suon de mijoni...:rotfl:

cazzo cosi' fai contento anche Brunettolo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------

